# del tutto a torto



## javiastu

¿Esta expresión es una frase hecha, o un refrán? ¿Qué significa en español? ¡Gracias!

*Del tutto a torto*


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola javiastu,

Nos falta la frase completa; la parte que pones no me parece una frase hecha.


----------



## javiastu

La frase completa es:

(Él) *Naturalmente non ha neppure preso in considerazione (del tutto a torto) una continuazione incolore.*


----------



## 0scar

Dice (absolutamente *contrario a derecho* o *injusto*)


----------



## gatogab

*del tutto a torto* = cometiendo un error, equivocándose.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Ese A no debería ser Ha? Del verbo avere.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> ¿Ese A no debería ser Ha? Del verbo avere.


No


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Neuromante,


Neuromante said:


> ¿Ese A no debería ser Ha? Del verbo avere.


 Non si tratta di _avere_ torto.


javiastu said:


> (Él) Naturalmente non ha neppure preso in considerazione *(del tutto a torto) *una continuazione incolore.


*A torto* in questo caso significa:
- sbagliando
- commettendo un errore

Altri esempi:
Non ho ancora visto la pagella, ma ho deciso di mettere mio figlio in punizione. _A torto o a ragione_ (sia che mi sto sbagliando, sia che sto facendo la cosa giusta), deve essere tenuto sotto controllo.

@gatogab: è utile motivare le proprie risposte. Un "no" lascia un po' il tempo che trova.


----------



## gatogab

Angel.Aura said:


> @gatogab: è utile motivare le proprie risposte. Un "no" lascia un po' il tempo che trova.


 
Chiedo scusa Neuromante e ai foreri.
Ho premuto "submit replay" per sbaglio e sto usando un laptop con la chiavetta, il tutto molto lento.
Non ho fatto in tempo a parlare di preposizione e di verbo.


----------



## 0scar

Yo también al principio entendí que dice "_equivocándose_ _mucho o cayendo en el error_" pero cuando consulto al De Mauro dice que: 
*torto*
_ 1. azione contraria a ciò che è giusto o è legittimo
2. condizione, stato contrari al giusto, al vero o al diritto_

No da pie para entender que alguien se equivoca, que es un acto involuntario por definición.
Una_ acción contraria a lo que es justo, verdadero o legitimo_ no  suena a error sino a ponerse de manera voluntaria en el lado contrario de lo recto.


----------



## chlapec

Normalmente, lo más frecuente es "non del tutto a torto", que en español se expresa comunmente como "no sin (parte de)razón" o "sin ir muy desencaminado(s)"


----------



## gatogab

Dalla parte del *torto* = de la parte errada.
Il suo *torto* è non essere stato chiaro = su error es no haber sido claro.
Hanno fatto un *torto =* han cometido una injusticia, un agravio.
A *torto *o a ragione = con o sin razón.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Yo también al principio entendí que dice "_equivocándose_ _mucho o cayendo en el error_" pero cuando consulto al De Mauro dice que:
> *torto*
> _1. azione contraria a ciò che è giusto o è legittimo_
> _2. condizione, stato contrari al giusto, al vero o al diritto_
> 
> No da pie para entender que alguien se equivoca, que es un acto involuntario por definición.
> Una_ acción contraria a lo que es justo, verdadero o legitimo_ no suena a error sino a ponerse de manera voluntaria en el lado contrario de lo recto.


 Drizzare un torto = enderezar un entuerto


----------



## 0scar

_Entuerto_ significa _agravio, ofensa a la honra o derechos e intereses de alguien._ (DRAE)
En este caso también es dificil relacionar _torto_ con _equivocación._


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> _Entuerto_ significa _agravio, ofensa a la honra o derechos e intereses de alguien._ (DRAE)
> En este caso también es dificil relacionar _torto_ con _equivocación._


 
Post #12- 





> Hanno fatto un *torto =* han cometido una injusticia, un agravio.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> A *torto *o a ragione = sin o con razón.


----------



## Neuromante

No, no. En español es Con o sin razón. En ese orden.


----------



## gatogab

> A *torto *o a ragione = sin o con razón.


 


Neuromante said:


> No, no. En español es Con o sin razón. En ese orden.


 
Fue una traducción literal sin ton ni son.


----------



## Neuromante

"Sin ton ni son" no significa lo mismo que "Con o sin razón"


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> A *torto *o a ragione = con o sin razón.



Lo so che in spagnolo si dice "con o sin razón" ma in italiano l'ordine è al contrario e quel segno "=" può trarre in inganno, visto che sembra che quella spagnola sia la traduzione esatta dell'espressione italiana, quando in realtà il significato è rovesciato.

Con razón = a ragione
sin razón = a torto


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> "Sin ton ni son" no significa lo mismo que "Con o sin razón"


Tienes razón, es algo_ sin asunto, sin significado._


----------

